# Fourth Pick



## tsolan20 (Jun 29, 2003)

How does this team get the fourth pick in the draft?? Didn't Vancouver and Toronto get the 2nd and 3rd picks when they came in???


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

No


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think since they are expansion that they should automatically get #1 overall pick. In the NFL, the Houston Texans got it.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually don't they get the 4th pick for like 3 years or so, or is it just next year. It's gonna be strange considering the lotery picks will consist of 14 players instead of 13 due to the addition of the Bobcats pick.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

what he said is right they dont get number one they cant no matter whaat they get 3 or 4 third then swith 2 4th then back to 3rd


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Vancouver and Toronto got 6th and 7th respectively the year they entered the league and were prohibited from getting the #1 until year 3 I believe. Bobcats will get #4 next year and I believe no restrictions after that.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

They did this Because the Magic got the #1 pick for 2 years in arow when they came in


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

no they didn get 6 and 7 r u crazy


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

yeah, they did
http://nbadraft.net/1995.htm


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

maybe they should give them as many tickets (dont know what they call em) in the barrel as a 4th worse team. Then draw the draft positions as they normally would

So theyget like 15% or whatever it is to get top pick. so its luck of draw instead of them getting designated 4th pick.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The rule is that you cannot go better than 4th. The Raptors got 7th in 1995.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yeah, this is dumb but I believe it. 4th or worse. What's wrong with the NFL way for the first year? They can't try to lose when they haven't played a game!

The Magic were in before they got Shaq's pick. In 991 they selected Brian Williams.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Yeah, this is dumb but I believe it. 4th or worse. What's wrong with the NFL way for the first year? They can't try to lose when they haven't played a game!
> 
> The Magic were in before they got Shaq's pick. In 991 they selected Brian Williams.


well nfl has a gazillion rounds to begin with and good players will always emerge from the late rounds. Bball is just not the same, i mean if the expansion team got #1 overall hell the bobcats would've entered the league this year


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheHeff</b>!
> They did this Because the Magic got the #1 pick for 2 years in arow when they came in


Tha Magic got the 11th pick overall when they entered the league in 1989 and selected Nick Anderson with that pick.


----------

